# Animal Crossing: New Horizon is not a console game!



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Note: I am not a new member, I just don't remember my old username or the email account I use.  The last time I log in was around 2016 or 2017 before my 3DS and all my games were stolen.  If mods can help me retrieve my old username, I would much rather have that instead.

I wasn't fortunate enough to own a Gamecube and I never got to play the original Animal Crossing.  It has three features that I fear would not be in New Horizon despite the Switch being a more powerful console.  Those three features are land size, max villagers number, and rude/mean animal villagers personalities.  No other sequel came close with those three features.  

New Horizon does not feel like a console game.  It feel like a handheld game, a more updated better looking New Leaf.  10 villagers max is absolutely disappointing considering you can have 8 friend houses on your island which mean the single player portion was scrape for online multiplayer as with all Nintendo games.  We could/should have 8 more animal villagers.  There is room for 8 more animal villagers and most people will not make use of the extra 8 land plot for friend's house on their island.

If you are a single-player like myself, you will not be able to make use of every feature added in NH.  The development of the single player contents have been limited because of the focus on online multiplayer.  Something that did not happen in the original GC: AC.  New Horizon should have been bigger than the GC version because it a more powerful home console.


----------



## sudo (Mar 18, 2020)

im disappointed that theres only 10 villagers per island, but i also think that the sheer amount of items you can place outside probably eats up a lot of memory so im mostly okay with it


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 18, 2020)

To each their own.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Haha a game you have not played and barely know anything about doesn't "feel" like it's a console game? Well I for one think that it's a console game I also DID play Gamecube version when I was younger so yeah


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

animal crossing has been a handheld game for ages now, and the switch is technically a handheld console so... ya?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

sudo said:


> im disappointed that theres only 10 villagers per island, but i also think that the sheer amount of items you can place outside probably eats up a lot of memory so im mostly okay with it



But your friend's house on your island can also place furniture outside as well.  Which mean instead of having 18 Animal villagers, we have 18 total villagers (10 animals, 8 humans) which come out to be the same thing.  See what I'm getting at?


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

have you played the game?


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

not every game has to use every bit of power the console has for it to be full of content. I agree 10 villagers is a little disapointing, but oh well. Sell your switch and go buy a gamecube if you want to play that version


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

The thread title is completely wack. OP is just saying that they're hoping for specific stuff and in their opinion, it's not a "console game" without. Title should be changed to something that's not so absolute


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

I've played all the games and the land size in New Horizons is definitely the biggest in any AC yet.  As far as I know, there are still snooty/mean villagers if you've seen the confirmed list of villagers returning.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Haha a game you have not played and barely know anything about doesn't "feel" like it's a console game? Well I for one think that it's a console game I also DID play Gamecube version when I was younger so yeah



What I mean by that is that it not making full use of the switch power.  If you lower the resolution, what exactly make it more powerful than New Leaf?  It has the same amount of animal villagers, map size is barely bigger (36 compare to 30).  You would think we get around 60 in map size and 16 to 20 animal villagers with using Nook's phone as a checklist for all task that animal villagers ask you to do.  It not making full use of the Switch console like what New Leaf did for the 3DS.


----------



## cheezu (Mar 18, 2020)

The number of villagers does not make the game.
I don't see where you're going with this?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 18, 2020)

I guess this isn`t a game for you then. Atleast it will save you some money. Its a matter of what your looking for. I don`t care much for the multiplayer aspect, but with the addition of so much customization, including terraforming, I feel this game is more suited for single players than New Leaf. But thats based on what I find desirable in an Animal Crossings game. I guess for you its different.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Ley said:


> have you played the game?



Datamine and IGN already confirm 10 villagers is the max limit.  Land size is 36, 6 more than New Leaf.  Not sure how playing the game changes those numbers?  These are just facts and not opinion.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> There is room for 8 more animal villagers and most people will not make use of the extra 8 land plot for friend's house on their island.



This is true, but since the possibility to have 8 POHs (Player-owned-houses/homes) is there, there has to be a reserve in place.

It would be possible to have it fluctuate depending on how many players there were, but then you'd have to get to the point where you need to kick a villager out just to add another player.

I am against having an overwhelming amount of villagers on a small map shared with players and shops, but since moving villagers in seems optional now, I wouldn't mind if they raised the cap.


As far as rude villagers goes, Nintendo cut them because, well, they're Nintendo, and they want to be family oriented. Resetti got side-lined in this game, and was made optional in New Leaf. Guess Nintendo got tired of all the protective parents complaining about their sensitive children crying over Resetti's power-off rants.


----------



## chocobeann (Mar 18, 2020)

Not at all disappointed with the villagers. Any more and I'd probably get overwhelmed. I'd rather have the space to customize and decorate my island.

And the only features I see offline players not being able to utilize is the text/voice chat and visiting other online players. You can still have multiple players offline if you want to utilize space for friends houses. Or just use those users for yourself if you want multiple houses or extra storage.

Overall, there seem to be a lot more features that were not on previous games besides the online functions.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> What I mean by that is that it not making full use of the switch power.  If you lower the resolution, what exactly make it more powerful than New Leaf?  It has the same amount of animal villagers, map size is barely bigger (36 compare to 30).  You would think we get around 60 in map size and 16 to 20 animal villagers with using Nook's phone as a checklist for all task that animal villagers ask you to do.  It not making full use of the Switch console like what New Leaf did for the 3DS.


Have you even seen the incredible detail of the character models, soundscape, and lighting effects? New Leaf looks like trash in comparison.


----------



## sudo (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> But your friend's house on your island can also place furniture outside as well.  Which mean instead of having 18 Animal villagers, we have 18 total villagers (10 animals, 8 humans) which come out to be the same thing.  See what I'm getting at?



thats true but villagers also require a.i. while player characters do not, and a.i. also eats a huge chunk of memory


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> not every game has to use every bit of power the console has for it to be full of content. I agree 10 villagers is a little disapointing, but oh well. Sell your switch and go buy a gamecube if you want to play that version



I don't think you read what I wrote.  The other 8 animal villagers is replace by human friends.  Your island has plot for 18 houses and 8 of those houses are use for your friends instead of animal villagers.  Don't have to be rude about it!


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

While graphics definilty don't make or break a game, I'd say it's a good example of how much the game is using the switch to its potential. I think you're forgetting there's a lot more than just villager houses in a Animal crossing town and now were having furniture outside which makes it a completly different problem.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

I think the 10 villager limit is a pretty solid amount, or else I'd feel overwhelmed and the island would be way too crowded, especially with the amount of freedom we have to decorate outdoors.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't think you read what I wrote.  The other 8 animal villagers is replace by human friends.  Your island has plot for 18 houses and 8 of those houses are use for your friends instead of animal villagers.  Don't have to be rude about it!



I read what you said. Just because you want more villagers doesn't mean nintendo is going to drop their "family-game" plan for New Horizons. like I said, if you don't like what your seeing from this game don't buy it


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

sudo said:


> thats true but villagers also require a.i. while player characters do not, and a.i. also eats a huge chunk of memory



Well not necessarily considering all personalities AI are really just copies of each other. All jocks talk and act the same and so on. It all depends at what they've changed in NH


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> The thread title is completely wack. OP is just saying that they're hoping for specific stuff and in their opinion, it's not a "console game" without. Title should be changed to something that's not so absolute



Its not a console game because it literally an updated New Leaf with better graphics and some quality of life improvement.  There a reason why Breath of the Wild and Twilight Princess is a much bigger game than any DS or 3DS offering.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its not a console game because it literally an updated New Leaf with better graphics and some quality of life improvement.  There a reason why Breath of the Wild and Twilight Princess is a much bigger game than any DS or 3DS offering.



Have you played the game? Do you know those things for sure? No? Then stop making up things and spreading rumors


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Well not necessarily considering all personalities AI are really just copies of each other. All jocks talk and act the same and so on. It all depends at what they've changed in NH



I think they meant the a.i. of them walking around, interacting with stuff, ect. Not necessarily the dialogue


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Datamine and IGN already confirm 10 villagers is the max limit.  Land size is 36, 6 more than New Leaf.  Not sure how playing the game changes those numbers?  These are just facts and not opinion.



ok? that's not my point. how are you critizicing a game that's not even out yet? a game you've never played? how do you know that the villager limit will be a problem? hell, maybe with all these new features, outdoors decoration and stuff, you'll realize that 10 was the right amount.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> I think they meant the a.i. of them walking around, interacting with stuff, ect. Not necessarily the dialogue



Oh yeah, I could see that affecting the game.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its not a console game because it literally an updated New Leaf with better graphics and some quality of life improvement.  There a reason why Breath of the Wild and Twilight Princess is a much bigger game than any DS or 3DS offering.



animal crossing is not a big game, that's just how it is. And they HAVE added so much more to this game anyways


----------



## sudo (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Well not necessarily considering all personalities AI are really just copies of each other. All jocks talk and act the same and so on. It all depends at what they've changed in NH



while the dialog is all stored, im more talking about, walking ai, the ai that determines where the villager will be when the game loads up, whether they choose to fish or catch a bug, all these decisions are made by the a.i program for each villager and stacks up.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

bittermeat said:


> I think the 10 villager limit is a pretty solid amount, or else I'd feel overwhelmed and the island would be way too crowded, especially with the amount of freedom we have to decorate outdoors.



That why I said the Island should be at least the GC size or bigger.  Not to mention it will still feel crowded with the addition of 8 friend houses and all of their furnitures.  If it too overwhelming you can think each four quadrant of the map as "region" or "province" like in Pokemon or in real life for example.  Feeling crowded has its benefit as well, for example, it feel like a real breathing town with more folks to talk to daily and more activities to do.  Not to mention it would feel less lonely as well.


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 18, 2020)

I think the developers chose the map size for performance reasons. Yes, the GameCube map may appear larger, but that's because everything was split into small acres, low texture detail, little to no clutter around, and, probably the biggest of all, the world was static (trees don't move). In New Horizons, every leaf/fruit moves independently. And that's in addition to the gorgeous textures and 3D models, clutter, and so on. AND of course, all of the furniture we'd have laid out around our town at varying levels. So, to me, that's console quality.

With that said, I do hope we one day get a world that feels as large and immersive as the Mario Kart 8 track or the anime. I personally think that'll be the direction the next game takes. With that said, New Horizons is still making huge strides.

Edit: Completely forgot to mention furniture outside, lol.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> That why I said the Island should be at least the GC size or bigger.  Not to mention it will still feel crowded with the addition of 8 friend houses and all of their furnitures.  If it too overwhelming you can think each four quadrant of the map as "region" or "province" like in Pokemon or in real life for example.  Feeling crowded has its benefit as well, for example, it feel like a real breathing town with more folks to talk to daily and more activities to do.  Not to mention it would feel less lonely as well.


I am pretty sure New Horizon's map is bigger... I played the GameCube game for 5 years and the map always felt small... Prove me wrong?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Have you played the game? Do you know those things for sure? No? Then stop making up things and spreading rumors



How is it a rumors?  The map size and animal villagers number have already been confirm.  Its a fact and its not going to change with any update.  Cut content and new features/items will be add in new update, but not map size or # of animal villagers.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Well not necessarily considering all personalities AI are really just copies of each other. All jocks talk and act the same and so on. It all depends at what they've changed in NH





Disagree. While their personality may inherit from the same class, they are all instances of an object, and every instance takes up it's own place in memory (RAM). The game needs to keep track of each an every outside villager, and what they are up-to.

On the bright side, memory management of all this is usually solved by chunk loading and deloading. Games starting at wild world have done this seamlessly, while in the Gamecube, you can literally watch the new chunk load as you enter/leave an acre. This is likely why the games have a globe effect to them. This prevents you from seeing a lot of chunk loading as you run straight up.




Zura said:


> While graphics definilty don't make or break a game, I'd say it's a good example of how much the game is using the switch to its potential. I think you're forgetting there's a lot more than just villager houses in a Animal crossing town and now were having furniture outside which makes it a completly different problem.



Furniture outside will definitely take a hit on the RAM. This is why games like New Leaf had a PWP limit, and also a limit on items we could place in our homes. Plus, as we learned a couple days ago, the game is locked at 30FPS. Which was probably Nintendo's way of better optimising the game without taking away much from it. Most games on the Switch can run 60FPS, so being locked at 30FPS isn't a small thing to overlook. Definitely an optimisation decision.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

sounds like this guy is just mad about being lonely


----------



## Preet (Mar 18, 2020)

Everyone who has talked about the game explains how it's way more content-filled than most other Animal Crossing games. Do you think the original game has more content than NH? Even New Leaf?


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

maybe we shouldn't feed the troll...


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

DrewAC said:


> I think the developers chose the map size for performance reasons. Yes, the GameCube map may appear larger, but that's because everything was split into small acres, low texture detail, little to no clutter around, and, probably the biggest of all, the world was static (trees don't move). In New Horizons, every leaf/fruit moves independently. And that's in addition to the gorgeous textures and 3D models, clutter, and so on. So, to me, that's console quality.
> 
> With that said, I do hope we one day get a world that feels as large and immersive as the Mario Kart 8 track or the anime. I personally think that'll be the direction the next game takes. With that said, New Horizons is still making huge strides.



We can't compare NH to the GC version because the Switch is newer and more powerful.  What I can say when it comes to game development and this applies to all games with multiplayer aspect is that any amount of development for multiplayer is time and development not use for single-player.  However in this game with the # of animal villagers, the single portion is being replace by multiplayer.  I guess it great if you have a big family or lot of friends because those people are already rich in their lives as is.  Further just prove the rich get richer.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Your fallacy is thinking the game is exactly like NL with cut content. Obviously that's gonna sound bad but let me stop you right there. I don't know if you have been keeping up with announcements and such but there's a ton of new additions to the game that makes the game 10x bigger then NL.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> To each their own.



Thank you instead of some members attacking me or telling me to buy a different game.  I guess everyone has different reason why they are buying this game.  Most people who buy this game are not sad so it just like any other game for them meanwhile people like myself buy this game to distract ourself from the mismanagement of reality.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

Ley said:


> maybe we shouldn't feed the troll...



Idk why they're so upset about nh not being enough like pg/gc but too similar to new leaf when it sound like they've only played new leaf


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Thank you instead of some members attacking me or telling me to buy a different game.  I guess everyone has different reason why they are buying this game.  Most people who buy this game are not sad so it just like any other game for them meanwhile people like myself buy this game to distract ourself from the mismanagement of reality.



It's because you're spreading rumors as fact and arguing with people for the crime of thinking differently.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> We can't compare NH to the GC version



m8... isn't that what you started this thread for?


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I guess it great if you have a big family or lot of friends because those people are already rich in their lives as is.  Further just prove the rich get richer.



I'm sorry, I'm a bit clueless and don't want to misunderstand you here. But, what did you mean by this?


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Thank you instead of some members attacking me or telling me to buy a different game.  I guess everyone has different reason why they are buying this game.  Most people who buy this game are not sad so it just like any other game for them meanwhile people like myself buy this game to distract ourself from the mismanagement of reality.



you said you don't like new horizons but you like the gamecube game





so yeah... play the gc game

pretty simple solution


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

DrewAC said:


> I think the developers chose the map size for performance reasons. Yes, the GameCube map may appear larger, but that's because everything was split into small acres, low texture detail, little to no clutter around, and, probably the biggest of all, the world was static (trees don't move). In New Horizons, every leaf/fruit moves independently. And that's in addition to the gorgeous textures and 3D models, clutter, and so on. AND of course, all of the furniture we'd have laid out around our town at varying levels. So, to me, that's console quality.
> 
> With that said, I do hope we one day get a world that feels as large and immersive as the Mario Kart 8 track or the anime. I personally think that'll be the direction the next game takes. With that said, New Horizons is still making huge strides.
> 
> Edit: Completely forgot to mention furniture outside, lol.



The people who I talked to were all hoping it would be like Mario Kart 8 track because the Switch is certainly powerful enough.  I had more realistic expectation since well we are talking about Nintendo here.  I just want a big map size with lot of animal villagers so the place feel active and alive instead of feeling empty.  The graphic in NH is absolutely fine to me but even those who didn't want the same amount of animal villagers as me still thought we were getting 12 villagers.

Grant I been disappointed with every Switch game I purchase to date compare to their GC counterparts so I guess this is more of the same.  I'm not saying that the GC version is better than NH because it is not especially with all the quality of life improvement this game has.  I don't think I'm asking for a lot here.  Literally just asking for the three things that is in the original game.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> I'm sorry, I'm a bit clueless and don't want to misunderstand you here. But, what did you mean by this?



they mean they're mad the world doesn't revolve around them and they think every game they're interested in should be developed specifically for them


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> The people who I talked to were all hoping it would be like Mario Kart 8 track because the Switch is certainly powerful enough.  I had more realistic expectation since well we are talking about Nintendo here.  I just want a big map size with lot of animal villagers so the place feel active and alive instead of feeling empty.  The graphic in NH is absolutely fine to me but even those who didn't want the same amount of animal villagers as me still thought we were getting 12 villagers.
> 
> Grant I been disappointed with every Switch game I purchase to date compare to their GC counterparts so I guess this is more of the same.  I'm not saying that the GC version is better than NH because it is not especially with all the quality of life improvement this game has.  I don't think I'm asking for a lot here.  Literally just asking for the three things that is in the original game.



We didn't all get what we wanted but we have yet to try the game as is to see if it's still enjoyable for ourselves. If we don't try, we'll never know. We can't just go off of what people assume or say. You also have to keep in mind, you and your friends set those expectations up yourself, if Nintendo didn't meet them, it's not their fault or problem. It's like if i expected them to add 6 new cat Villagers but they didn't, there's no reason to be mad or upset, i set up that expectation and disappointment for myself. I'm sure if I give the game a try myself, I'll actually like what it offers. In NL, the villagers barely did much, it seems in this they really spread around a lot and it might be very busy and bustling. Give it a try first, then share your thoughts. That's fair, especially to the people who worked to make it.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Grant I been disappointed with every Switch game I purchase to date compare to their GC counterparts so I guess this is more of the same.



don't buy them then? modern games aren't for everyone and I get that for certain genres... idk why you need to complain about nh if you already knew it wouldn't make you happy?


----------



## sdw4527 (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> The people who I talked to were all hoping it would be like Mario Kart 8 track because the Switch is certainly powerful enough.  I had more realistic expectation since well we are talking about Nintendo here.  I just want a big map size with lot of animal villagers so the place feel active and alive instead of feeling empty.  The graphic in NH is absolutely fine to me but even those who didn't want the same amount of animal villagers as me still thought we were getting 12 villagers.
> 
> Grant I been disappointed with every Switch game I purchase to date compare to their GC counterparts so I guess this is more of the same.  I'm not saying that the GC version is better than NH because it is not especially with all the quality of life improvement this game has.  I don't think I'm asking for a lot here.  Literally just asking for the three things that is in the original game.



I'm not sure if you're being serious or you're just a troll. We will be getting most of the missing content as well as additional content post-release. It may even be added in tonight's update if my suspicions are correct. If you don't believe me, just look at Splatoon 2. It got tons of negativity during launch for less content than its predecessor and look at it now. This is the same dev team, there's no reason to think they wouldn't give this game the same love they gave Splatoon 2.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> you said you don't like new horizons but you like the gamecube game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You continue to be rude.  I'm hoping you are not an adult with that attitude.  It such a simple solution because getting a working gamecube is so easy much less finding all the cables require or...you know the fact that those cables don't work with modern TV.  No I guess you didn't thought about all that before you went on to tell people what to do with their money huh?

Not to mention, no where did I say I didn't like New Horizon.  I said New Horizon is not a fully feature console game because its missing feature from the original console game.  I have the right to express my disappointment especially as a long time AC fans and probably even longer than yourself.

It like telling Pokemon fans to get over themselves because Sword and Shield has to much cut content!


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm amazed at the number of complaint threads that have started since the publication of reviews. 92% favorable rating average on Open Critic, with a 100% recommendation score--yet so many AC fans who haven't played the game yet are anxious and setting themselves up to be disappointed. By all means, voice your opinions, but be aware that there are many of us just watching and scratching our heads wondering what in the world you're talking about. The reviews have all been raves, but there seems to be so many people reacting as if Nintendo gave us nothing more than a lazy port of a game that wasn't very good in the first place.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You continue to be rude.  I'm hoping you are not an adult with that attitude.  It such a simple solution because getting a working gamecube is so easy much less finding all the cables require or...you know the fact that those cables don't work with modern TV.  No I guess you didn't thought about all that before you went on to tell people what to do with their money huh?
> 
> Not to mention, no where did I say I didn't like New Horizon.  I said New Horizon is not a fully feature console game because its missing feature from the original console game.  I have the right to express my disappointment especially as a long time AC fans and probably even longer than yourself.
> 
> It like telling Pokemon fans to get over themselves because Sword and Shield has to much cut content!



As a person that has actually played the GC version, I can tell you that just by looking at NH it's 100% a console worthy game. Animal Crossing through the years has repeatedly added and removed several things so this is nothing new.


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> *We can't compare NH to the GC version* because the Switch is newer and more powerful.  What I can say when it comes to game development and this applies to all games with multiplayer aspect is that any amount of development for multiplayer is time and development not use for single-player.  However in this game with the # of animal villagers, the single portion is being replace by multiplayer.  I guess it great if you have a big family or lot of friends because those people are already rich in their lives as is.  Further just prove the rich get richer.



We can compare them, even in a positive viewpoint, just as you compared them to make your negative viewpoint regarding map size.

Sheer size of the map isn't important to me. What's important is whether or not I feel immersed in the world, and with the HD textures/models, advanced shading, physics, dynamic tree/leaf animations, and more clutter (including furniture placement), it definitely accomplishes that.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2020)

Jeez. Round and around we go. New Horizons is whatever the individual makes it. For me, it's a console game.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

sdw4527 said:


> I'm not sure if you're being serious or you're just a troll. We will be getting most of the missing content as well as additional content post-release. It may even be added in tonight's update if my suspicions are correct. If you don't believe me, just look at Splatoon 2. It got tons of negativity during launch for less content than its predecessor and look at it now. This is the same dev team, there's no reason to think they wouldn't give this game the same love they gave Splatoon 2.



I'm not a troll, I been here for 4 years hence my note at the beginning of my post.  I even played New Leaf with a few members on here and sold several villagers as well.

I'm not talking about content, I'm talking about map size and animal villagers size.  Those things will never be in any update.  There is no update where the patch read "increase animal villagers numbers" or "increase map size".  It simply won't happen.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> I'm amazed at the number of complaint threads that have started since the publication of reviews. 92% favorable rating average on Open Critic, with a 100% recommendation score--yet so many AC fans who haven't played the game yet are anxious and setting themselves up to be disappointed. By all means, voice your opinions, but be aware that there are many of us just watching and scratching our heads wondering what in the world you're talking about. The reviews have all been raves, but there seems to be so many people reacting as if Nintendo gave us nothing more than a lazy port of a game that wasn't very good in the first place.



I don't wanna get burnt again like what happened to Pokemon


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

Honestly, I hope you enjoy the game when you get it. Maybe when you play, it'll kill all your doubts and you'll find the peace and enjoyment you want. I get you're upset everyone has their own opinions, and everyone words it differently. If things are getting too rough, just try closing the thread.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

Nintendo Switch is a console with handheld capabilities. That alone makes Animal Crossing New Horizons a console game by definition. Despite how silly I think your opinion is, you're entitled to it so to each their own.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You continue to be rude.  I'm hoping you are not an adult with that attitude.  It such a simple solution because getting a working gamecube is so easy much less finding all the cables require or...you know the fact that those cables don't work with modern TV.  No I guess you didn't thought about all that before you went on to tell people what to do with their money huh?
> 
> Not to mention, no where did I say I didn't like New Horizon.  I said New Horizon is not a fully feature console game because its missing feature from the original console game.  I have the right to express my disappointment especially as a long time AC fans and probably even longer than yourself.
> 
> It like telling Pokemon fans to get over themselves because Sword and Shield has to much cut content!



My age and time in this community has nothing to do with how you're just complaining about a game not being perfect for you. Yes, there's cut content and changes. oh. well.

Almost every game cuts and changes from the previous games in the series, that's just how it works. I'm not trying to be rude when I tell you not to buy New Horizons, I'm just saying if you don't like it there's not much you can do about it. and if you do like it then buy it! and I hope you enjoy it! You just seemed awfully negative in your original post so


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> I'm amazed at the number of complaint threads that have started since the publication of reviews. 92% favorable rating average on Open Critic, with a 100% recommendation score--yet so many AC fans who haven't played the game yet are anxious and setting themselves up to be disappointed. By all means, voice your opinions, but be aware that there are many of us just watching and scratching our heads wondering what in the world you're talking about. The reviews have all been raves, but there seems to be so many people reacting as if Nintendo gave us nothing more than a lazy port of a game that wasn't very good in the first place.



If I have my old account, you would realize these three things were my only worry for New Horizon or whatever it was call back then.  And those three things are the only thing I ever wanted for an AC game.  At least as a base or staple of the game.  This really has nothing to do with the review.  The review have been all positive but these three features are still missing.

It like this the game is going to be very fun like every other AC game but your town will never be full because there are only 10 animal villagers total.  Your map will never feel like it much bigger than previous games that were on a tiny handheld (DS and 3DS).  The feeling of emptyness will still reside.  That doesn't change no matter how great the game is because more villagers simply mean you're not working alone on your island most of the time.


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i find posts like these funny because they are solely negative - if you don't like how the game looks at surface level, you are not obliged to play  if you like the way gamecube looks, play that one! it's great! i think that new horizons is something you have to experience for yourself first in order to judge before complaining about what is or isn't included - you might be surprised! even if they don't include something that you personally were hoping for, they might have new features that you will absolutely love!


----------



## sdw4527 (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I'm not a troll, I been here for 4 years hence my note at the beginning of my post.  I even played New Leaf with a few members on here and sold several villagers as well.
> 
> I'm not talking about content, I'm talking about map size and animal villagers size.  Those things will never be in any update.  There is no update where the patch read "increase animal villagers numbers" or "increase map size".  It simply won't happen.



So you're essentially saying, "The game doesn't have a giant map and more than 10 villagers, therefore it is a bad game. Doesn't matter what else it has." I'm sorry, but that's a very flawed argument.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> I don't wanna get burnt again like what happened to Pokemon



Fair enough. I adore Pokemon and had a great time with Sword and Shield. If I weren't itching for New Horizons, I'd probably still be having a great time with Sword and Shield--I look forward to the upcoming expansion passes. Even though I had a lot of fun with the newest release, I think Game Freak should be listening. A lot of the criticism was very apt. The anxiety over New Horizons seems very different than the situation with Pokemon.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Haha I guess it wouldn't be too bad to have the rude/mean personality back seeing that it's prevalent on the forums and our daily lives. Although, I'm sure the game wouldn't be as refreshing and/or calming for those who have to deal with those kind of people in their daily life. I wouldnt want to ruin their escape from that nightmare


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> Fair enough. I adore Pokemon and had a great time with Sword and Shield. If I weren't itching for New Horizons, I'd probably still be having a great time with Sword and Shield--I look forward to the upcoming expansion passes. Even though I had a lot of fun with the newest release, I think Game Freak should be listening. A lot of the criticism was very apt. The anxiety over New Horizons seems very different than the situation with Pokemon.



Off topic as heck here, but oh lord I can't wait for the DLC for Sword/Shield. Absolutely love Pokemon Shield, shame ACNH came around to take my time away from it haha


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Haha I guess it wouldn't be too bad to have the rude/mean personality back seeing that it's prevalent on the forums and our daily lives. Although, I'm sure the game wouldn't be as refreshing and calming to people if the rude people that are in their daily lives followed them into their escape game



I only got to play NL, what were the rude/mean villagers like? TuT


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> I only got to play NL, what were the rude/mean villagers like? TuT



To put it bluntly, they were a**holes to you for the first while before they got to know you.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> My age and time in this community has nothing to do with how you're just complaining about a game not being perfect for you. Yes, there's cut content and changes. oh. well.
> 
> Almost every game cuts and changes from the previous games in the series, that's just how it works. I'm not trying to be rude when I tell you not to buy New Horizons, I'm just saying if you don't like it there's not much you can do about it. and if you do like it then buy it! and I hope you enjoy it! You just seemed awfully negative in your original post so



I didn't even notice your time and that doesn't matter, never has or whether you are new to AC or not.  

I'm not complaining about cut contents or change because those will be updated throughout the life cycle of the game.  If I were, I would be complaining about holidays and other things.  I'm literally complaining about the exact opposite, how there is no change compare to New Leaf.  Still the same amount of animal villagers and map is still around the same size with the addition of the beach/sand being more useable.

I am negative because I been waiting for this game for a very long time.  New Leaf was great but had the worst animal personality out of all AC games which is literally the reason I fell in love with this franchise.  Not to mention I would get the GC version if I could.  If the Switch release the GC version on the eshop, I would buy it instantly but it is not.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> I only got to play NL, what were the rude/mean villagers like? TuT



they used to straight up call the players "fat bloated idiot"s. It was pretty brutal...

I've heard that in Japan, Wild World villagers were the meanest tho


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Off topic as heck here, but oh lord I can't wait for the DLC for Sword/Shield. Absolutely love Pokemon Shield, shame ACNH came around to take my time away from it haha



It's funny, but when New Leaf came out I played knowing that come that October when Pokemon X and Y came out, I'd be ignoring my New Leaf town to explore the Kalos region. Now I have the opposite scenario--putting Pokemon aside for Animal Crossing.


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> they used to straight up call the players "fat bloated idiot"s. It was pretty brutal...
> 
> I've heard that in Japan, Wild World villagers were the meanest tho



LMAO OMHYOMGOSd im screaming. would love for a comeback. i know that's totally not possible tho. hilariously brutal stuff tho


----------



## aikatears (Mar 18, 2020)

Sigh...once the game comes out for me going to spend some time away for the negatively vibe that is started to come about...rl stuff is getting too real here and people are nuts over limit of villagers. Just sigh


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Found this on the internet and it's the least you can expect


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Jas said:


> i find posts like these funny because they are solely negative - if you don't like how the game looks at surface level, you are not obliged to play  if you like the way gamecube looks, play that one! it's great! i think that new horizons is something you have to experience for yourself first in order to judge before complaining about what is or isn't included - you might be surprised! even if they don't include something that you personally were hoping for, they might have new features that you will absolutely love!



I feel people misunderstand me.  I'm not talking about the positive because I am talking about the missing features that were available in the original GC game which was a real console like what the Switch is.  If I talk about all the good and bad things, the post would be far too long and no one would ever bother to read it.  

I never said I didn't like the way the game look, I said I want the game to have the missing features that the original animal game has.  One of the features is being replace by human friends instead of animal friends.  Basically screwing over the single player portion for people who play alone.

It literally impossible to play the GC version without a GC and not to mention those cables don't work with modern TV since they are extremely outdated.  Not to mention the game are even more overprice on top of that.

I love a lot of the new features and I think its going to be a great but those three fears I have will not be address.  If I didn't love Animal Crossing, I simply wouldn't be a member on here.  I could write the same thing on reddit or gamefaqs board instead.


----------



## sudo (Mar 18, 2020)

i think lonewanderer is clearly a fan of the series and doesnt mean any harm with expressing their disappointment, but I do think we should all just relax a little. Keep in mind this is a pretty big transitional period where we went from having very little information and letting our minds wander with our own expectations to receiving a ton of new information very quickly. There are going to be things we wanted/hoped/expected that simply wont be there that is the nature of being a fan, but at the same time there will definitely be new experiences and additions that we probably didn't even know we wanted.


----------



## BellGreen (Mar 18, 2020)

aikatears said:


> Sigh...once the game comes out for me going to spend some time away for the negatively vibe that is started to come about...rl stuff is getting too real here and people are nuts over limit of villagers. Just sigh



This forum definitely has the most negativity about this game that I’ve seen compared to reddit and twitter. The game’s not even out yet and the amount of concern over this game being “unfinished” and unpolished on here is insane


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> LMAO OMHYOMGOSd im screaming. would love for a comeback. i know that's totally not possible tho. hilariously brutal stuff tho



ya nowadays that would bump the game up to at least a T rating


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> I only got to play NL, what were the rude/mean villagers like? TuT



i kinda lived for how brutal they were, like (this) - i had baabara and she was the ULTIMATE sass queen


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

BellGreen said:


> This forum definitely has the most negativity about this game that I’ve seen compared to reddit and twitter. The game’s not even out yet and the amount of concern over this game being “unfinished” and unpolished on here is insane



that's just the nature of forums I suppose


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Some people wouldnt like their return because they deal with those kind of people daily.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

Jas said:


> i kinda lived for how brutal they were, like (this) - i had baabara and she was the ULTIMATE sass queen



Isn't Baabara the one who said a racial slur in a review copy? She was wild


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

Jas said:


> i kinda lived for how brutal they were, like (this) - i had baabara and she was the ULTIMATE sass queen



LMAO awwww their brutality was wild, but somehow feels at home :'-)


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Some people wouldnt like their return because they deal with those kind of people daily.



its funny when it comes from a sheep though


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> Isn't Baabara the one who said a racial slur in a review copy? She was wild



OOF. Did it go that far too???


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 18, 2020)

Personally I don't really care about the max 10 villagers thing, 10 is already more than enough for me to try and keep track of and talk to daily. I can usually only handle like 3 favourites and ignore all the others, lol.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

aikatears said:


> Sigh...once the game comes out for me going to spend some time away for the negatively vibe that is started to come about...rl stuff is getting too real here and people are nuts over limit of villagers. Just sigh



This is not something new with New Horizon.  If I have my old account, you will see these are my biggest worry years before New Horizon was even announced.  This was the same fear I had with New Leaf as well but it was understandable because it was on a handheld and we did go from 8 villagers (WW) to 10 villagers (NL) so for (NH) to not improve its size is very disappointing.  I only have these 3 complains and no other.  *This is literally the only 3 things I ever worry or complain about throughout my entire history with Animal Crossing.  *


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> Found this on the internet and it's the least you can expect



I honestly miss the cranky's and snooty's comments so much. Fingers crossed we get some spicy dialogue in ACNH!


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Mar 18, 2020)

I wish my villagers would call me a filthy ogre.


----------



## BellGreen (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> that's just the nature of forums I suppose



Haha yeah I suppose reddit’s downvote system hides a lot of the negativity! But idk it’s so weird seeing so much hype and excitement on reddit and then heading here and seeing a lot of concern about how polished this game is LMAO. Fans have the right to have expectations but some people need to take it easy; the game’s not even out yet


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

achbran03 said:


> Isn't Baabara the one who said a racial slur in a review copy? She was wild



YES YIKES HFJDHHJF if i recall correctly someone changed her catchphrase but yeah. miss baabara put the wild in wild world


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 18, 2020)

BellGreen said:


> This forum definitely has the most negativity about this game that I’ve seen compared to reddit and twitter. The game’s not even out yet and the amount of concern over this game being “unfinished” and unpolished on here is insane



No it's _definitely_ coming from twitter. It was quite positive before the datamining from twitter.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> OOF. Did it go that far too???



nah the slur thing was an accident where someone tampered with the review copies to change her catchphase, there's a good video on it somewhere..


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> Personally I don't really care about the max 10 villagers thing, 10 is already more than enough for me to try and keep track of and talk to daily. I can usually only handle like 3 favourites and ignore all the others, lol.



To each their own but as a way to fix it, why not give us an automatic to do list on our Nook's phone the moment a villager ask you for something?

I guess you are playing this game like most people.  I am lonely, this game keep me distracted from the real world and so I see AC as a coping mechanism and the more villagers in my town, the more merrier and full it feel.  For people that aren't lonely then I guess 10 Villagers is more than enough.


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> This is not something new with New Horizon.  If I have my old account, you will see these are my biggest worry years before New Horizon was even announced.  This was the same fear I had with New Leaf as well but it was understandable because it was on a handheld and we did go from 8 villagers (WW) to 10 villagers (NL) so for (NH) to not improve its size is very disappointing.  I only have these 3 complains and no other.  *This is literally the only 3 things I ever worry or complain about throughout my entire history with Animal Crossing.  *



I get what you're saying, and some of us do. I'm sorry you're getting harsh feedback. A lot of things can be misread and misunderstood. There was a lot of emotions flying around reading the messages when I first popped in here. Don't let that fear consume you too much, I know for you it doesn't have those big changes you wanted, but maybe when you play it you'll feel a lot differently and it won't feel lonely at all. Put a bit more faith into it.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

Cranky Squirrel said:


> I wish my villagers would call me a filthy ogre.



I definitely get a masochist vibe from the users here  Although, I will admit that it was hilarious but I do understand why they got rid of it


----------



## Neechan (Mar 18, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> No it's _definitely_ coming from twitter. It was quite positive before the datamining from twitter.



If I’m being fair, the negativity in 4chan is much worse if I’m being honest sooo many people saying doom posters/cope...it’s sad to see, even worse when it got data-mined, there’s a reason it has its ‘legacy’ of being the worse, especially since its Anonymous and no one can be tracked...


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

cheezu said:


> The number of villagers does not make the game.
> I don't see where you're going with this?



You see the name of the current villagers you have in your NL town?  Now let add 6 to 8 more dreamie into your town without replacing your current 10.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 18, 2020)

Wow, this thread is so hostile.
I can see what OP means but in City Folk, you could only have a max of 10 villagers as well and it was a console game. I personally also would have liked at least 12 villagers for New Horizons but I don't mind it too much. 10 is an okay amount! I'm just glad it's not less.
I think they could have reduced the amount of player characters but I feel like for New Horizons it's prioritizing bigger families with one switch. And the save data being based off the switch makes me think it's because of the local co-op. (I know people think it's because of duping and cloud saves.) If a family had 1 switch and every account had their own island, they wouldn't be able to play together. Although, I think people who are not children would prefer that LOL.


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> To each their own but as a way to fix it, why not give us an automatic to do list on our Nook's phone the moment a villager ask you for something?
> 
> I guess you are playing this game like most people.  I am lonely, this game keep me distracted from the real world and so I see AC as a coping mechanism and the more villagers in my town, the more merrier and full it feel.  For people that aren't lonely then I guess 10 Villagers is more than enough.



less villagers means that you will have so much more time to develop higher levels of friendship with your neighbours, and you can always go to the different islands with nook miles and meet tons of animals and invite them back. you might end up loving it despite your initial disappointment. and this game is made for a general public - there will always always always be people disappointed for some reason or other (like, there are some things i wish were different!!), but it's a game and it's made for enjoyment! remember that you will not truly be able to know until you actually play!

(also if you go into this game with premeditated disappointment, you might not have the best experience!!!)


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

ThomasNLD said:


> I guess this isn`t a game for you then. Atleast it will save you some money. Its a matter of what your looking for. I don`t care much for the multiplayer aspect, but with the addition of so much customization, including terraforming, I feel this game is more suited for single players than New Leaf. But thats based on what I find desirable in an Animal Crossings game. I guess for you its different.



Of course its a game for me, every AC game is a game for me.  I don't care about saving money, it only 60 bucks.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You see the name of the current villagers you have in your NL town?  Now let add 6 to 8 more dreamie into your town without replacing your current 10.



I will agree with you in that if I had my preferences, there'd be enough animal villagers in town to fill a New York City apartment block. I love my animal neighbors--the more the merrier.


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

Sigh, the OP isn't mad about the game or don't want it or anything like that, im pretty sure they're afraid of feeling lonely on a small island again similarly in NL, it's more of a personal issue/fear and I'm sorry you feel that way.

I'm sure there will be lots of enjoyment and fulfillment with villagers and friends you'll make here too.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 18, 2020)

Neechan said:


> If I’m being fair, the negativity in 4chan is much worse if I’m being honest sooo many people saying doom posters/cope...it’s sad to see, even worse when it got data-mined, there’s a reason it has its ‘legacy’ of being the worse, especially since its Anonymous and no one can be tracked...



I haven't looked at 4chan since the fake pastebin and I don't know what doomposters/cope means, but the last time I looked it seems a lot of them were surprisingly into the game and wanting to play. They just can't show too much excitement cuz that's lame right lol - hafta be apathetic about everything to be cool 

(Don't let them making fun of us get to you. They laugh at everyone, even themselves.)


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Jas said:


> less villagers means that you will have so much more time to either develop higher levels of friendship with your neighbours and you can always go to the different islands with nook miles and meet tons of animals and invite them back. you might end up loving it despite your initial disappointment. and this game is made for a general public - there will always always always be people disappointed for some reason or other (like, there are some things i wish were different!!), but it's a game and it's made for enjoyment! remember that you will not truly be able to know until you actually play!



That assuming the animal villagers personality isn't as water-down and generic as New Leaf was.  That game had lot of features but it felt "souless".  You can invite animals back but your town will only have 10 animal houses and 10 animal villagers at most.

No I know for a fact that I will enjoy this game more than New Leaf because all three complaints I have with this game was in New Leaf as well.  The biggest addition to me is having furniture outside as it makes the world feel more alive.  That alone makes it better than New Leaf.  But my disappointment will still remain the same.  At its core, it will be no different from New Leaf.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> Sigh, the OP isn't mad about the game or don't want it or anything like that, im pretty sure they're afraid of feeling lonely on a small island again similarly in NL, it's more of a personal issue/fear and I'm sorry you feel that way.
> 
> I'm sure there will be lots of enjoyment and fulfillment with villagers and friends you'll make here too.



I disagree, the title and OP say otherwise.


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> I disagree, the title and OP say otherwise.



I agree that those are different, but based off of their replies, they constantly keep mentioning their fear and lonely a lot so this is just from my observations


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> If you are a single-player like myself, you will not be able to make use of every feature added in NH.  The development of the single player contents have been limited because of the focus on online multiplayer.  Something that did not happen in the original GC: AC.  New Horizon should have been bigger than the GC version because it a more powerful home console.



What single-player content do you feel has been limited in New Horizons? 

I also think you have to remember you put the title of "New Horizon is not a console game" which is a clickbait title. My initial reaction was: Oh. Ok. I guess Animal Crossing Wild World isn't a console game either since you only have 8 animal villagers in that game. Then I realize that might not have been a fair reaction and I wanted to let you have the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> Sigh, the OP isn't mad about the game or don't want it or anything like that, im pretty sure they're afraid of feeling lonely on a small island again similarly in NL, it's more of a personal issue/fear and I'm sorry you feel that way.
> 
> I'm sure there will be lots of enjoyment and fulfillment with villagers and friends you'll make here too.



Thank you!  You are the first person to understand me.  And someone I would like to be friend with!  I don't get why people don't understand this and say "if you don't like it, don't buy it, or simply it isn't for you".  I bought WW and NL and put so many hours in both of those games.  WW help me through extremely dark time.  Whitney the Wolf was mean to me and it made her feel human, and when she finally accepted me, it felt special!  It a feeling you don't get in NL where all the villagers are nice to you for no reason.

But even then, I spend most of my time in WW and NL alone.  There only so much dialogues each villagers has per day.  An extra 6 to 8 more villagers will give me more playtime.  But WW and NL couldn't get more than 8 to 10 villagers while the Switch can handle at least 18 considering those 8 are being replace by friend's houses.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 18, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I haven't looked at 4chan since the fake pastebin and I don't know what doomposters/cope means, but the last time I looked it seems a lot of them were surprisingly into the game and wanting to play. They just can't show too much excitement cuz that's lame right lol - hafta be apathetic about everything to be cool
> 
> (Don't let them making fun of us get to you. They laugh at everyone, even themselves.)



Oh they weren’t getting to me at all xD

doom/cope posters are people divided into two groups and made it very simple

Doom/negative: things have been removed, it ain’t ac anymore, I’m refunding my copy, go back to older games and so fourth
Cope/positive: basically people that are optimistic, saying it will be added later, won’t refund the game, supports the developers 

The basic yin/yang

I wouldn’t go back with how bad it’s gotten >->


----------



## rezberri (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its not a console game because it literally an updated New Leaf with better graphics and some quality of life improvement.  There a reason why Breath of the Wild and Twilight Princess is a much bigger game than any DS or 3DS offering.



bro what do you even mean? this game is no where near anything like new leaf. the amount of life added to villagers, the amount of character customization, the fact we have LAYERS (something new leaf did not have) and OUTDOOR FURNITURE (also something new leaf did not have) and a PATH CREATOR (another thing new leaf did not have) already completely make it a new game, and that's not even hitting underneath the surface of the differences. you seem like you literally know nothing about this game so perhaps look at all the streams and youtube videos going around from people who got the game early and are actually playing it.

edit: i dont understand why people want mean villagers back so much. like i also thing its a cool addition, but it's not going to give all the villagers "life". the fact that they actually change clothing, have different walk speeds, eat food, wear accessories, sit down, and do little tasks inside and outside give them more than enough life. it's extremely difficult to make a dev team dedicate all of its time to just villagers, something that has been a staple in every game. let's face it, the fact that there's villagers isn't gonna be what sells the game to new potential players who've never played an animal crossing game, but the entirely new features will. i feel like even if the dialogue may not have truly been updated from past games, the fact that villagers have a life outside of us it what makes them so much better.


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

so your thought process is new horizons isn’t a console game because it’s just an updated new leaf? make it make sense, please.


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

like some people are also saying, even tho there's 10 villagers, many reviews all say the villagers are a lot more lifelike and engaging when interacting and talking with them so im sure the experiences and relationships with them will be worthwhile. lots more to do with them and for them too


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 18, 2020)

Lol I say we give it a chance, we've only seen snipets from reviewers and even they aren't allowed to tell us everything yet. I'm choosing to be hopeful because the AC series has been my favorite since I was five years old. I'm looking forward to being able to place furniture outside and to basically re-arrange my landscape so that it caters to what I prefer.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

faiiry said:


> so your thought process is new horizons isn’t a console game because it’s just an updated new leaf? make it make sense, please.



City Folk isn't a console game because it's an updated port of Wild World ��


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i think what OP means does not quite correlate with the original post or title. i believe that, essentially, if you go into this game harboring disappointment, you will be disappointed, and if you look on the bright side and let yourself get excited for the new features, you'll have more fun. it's really up to personal experience. and it's a game produced for the general public, so they will not cater to everyone's specific requests
anyways it comes out soon and it looks beautiful and i'm excited


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> What single-player content do you feel has been limited in New Horizons?
> 
> I also think you have to remember you put the title of "New Horizon is not a console game" which is a clickbait title. My initial reaction was: Oh. Ok. I guess Animal Crossing Wild World isn't a console game either since you only have 8 animal villagers in that game. Then I realize that might not have been a fair reaction and I wanted to let you have the benefit of the doubt.



I agree the title probably wasn't the best.  It does feel like clickbait but it wasn't my intention.  I wanted to get my message clear and across because I been waiting for a console AC game for a very very long time because I believe it would fix my biggest grip with the handheld AC and alas it did not.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I agree the title probably wasn't the best.  It does feel like clickbait but it wasn't my intention.  I wanted to get my message clear and across because I been waiting for a console AC game for a very very long time because I believe it would fix my biggest grip with the handheld AC and alas it did not.



But, what single-player content do you feel has been limited in New Horizons? Just the villager limit? Or other things?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

rezberri said:


> bro what do you even mean? this game is no where near anything like new leaf. the amount of life added to villagers, the amount of character customization, the fact we have LAYERS (something new leaf did not have) and OUTDOOR FURNITURE (also something new leaf did not have) and a PATH CREATOR (another thing new leaf did not have) already completely make it a new game, and that's not even hitting underneath the surface of the differences. you seem like you literally know nothing about this game so perhaps look at all the streams and youtube videos going around from people who got the game early and are actually playing it.
> 
> edit: i dont understand why people want mean villagers back so much. like i also thing its a cool addition, but it's not going to give all the villagers "life". the fact that they actually change clothing, have different walk speeds, eat food, wear accessories, sit down, and do little tasks inside and outside give them more than enough life. it's extremely difficult to make a dev team dedicate all of its time to just villagers, something that has been a staple in every game. let's face it, the fact that there's villagers isn't gonna be what sells the game to new potential players who've never played an animal crossing game, but the entirely new features will. i feel like even if the dialogue may not have truly been updated from past games, the fact that villagers have a life outside of us it what makes them so much better.



I didn't mention any of the stuff in your first paragraph because I am only talking about the three missing features from this game.  I want mean Villagers back because mean villagers are real.  It make the world feel real just like in real life, you have nice and you have mean neighbors.  Villagers who are always nice to you is boring.  Mean villagers insult are funny and laugher is the best medicine for sadness.  I rather laugh then cry, and laughing is good medicine.  Plus mean villagers channel my emotion better because I would either A) hate them or B) want to change them into liking me.  It give me incentive to either be mean to them or slowly change them to my liking.  I'm not saying have no nice villagers but there need to be a balance unlike New Leaf.  My favorite part of WW was literally talking to the villagers every day something I completely ignore in NL.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 18, 2020)

I thought the 8 friend houses on an island was a bit excessive honestly when I first heard it.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> But, what single-player content do you feel has been limited in New Horizons? Just the villager limit? Or other things?



Villagers limit and Map size.  Personality complain is due to parents complaining and doesn't have anything to do with console vs handheld.  But these three things are extremely important to me.  I spend so much time watching GC dialogues and laughing out loud.  I don't get that with NL at all and WW was much better than NL but very tame compare to how awesome GC villagers were.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Villagers limit and Map size.  Personality complain is due to parents complaining and doesn't have anything to do with console vs handheld.  But these three things are extremely important to me.  I spend so much time watching GC dialogues and laughing out loud.  I don't get that with NL at all and WW was much better than NL but very tame compare to how awesome GC villagers were.



The map is larger than New Leaf, though. New Leaf was 30 Acres, and New Horizons is 36 Acres. That's an improvement.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 18, 2020)

From all the gameplays I've watched, the villagers are definitely more funny, charming, and life-like than the previous titles. You don't have to be mean to be funny or make someone laugh...


----------



## rezberri (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I didn't mention any of the stuff in your first paragraph because I am only talking about the three missing features from this game.  I want mean Villagers back because mean villagers are real.  It make the world feel real just like in real life, you have nice and you have mean neighbors.  Villagers who are always nice to you is boring.  Mean villagers insult are funny and laugher is the best medicine for sadness.  I rather laugh then cry, and laughing is good medicine.  Plus mean villagers channel my emotion better because I would either A) hate them or B) want to change them into liking me.  It give me incentive to either be mean to them or slowly change them to my liking.  I'm not saying have no nice villagers but there need to be a balance unlike New Leaf.  My favorite part of WW was literally talking to the villagers every day something I completely ignore in NL.



if i had rude villagers on my island, when im trying to escape from the harsh judgements of reality, id just quit the game or kick them off and never have a snooty or cranky villager. sure it could reflect the real world, but dude this is a whole video game of talking animals. there is no real world in here and there never was. who's electing tortimer into office?? who's electing ME in new leaf?? if you want wild world, i don't think you'll find it in new horizons.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

Jas said:


> i think what OP means does not quite correlate with the original post or title. i believe that, essentially, if you go into this game harboring disappointment, you will be disappointed, and if you look on the bright side and let yourself get excited for the new features, you'll have more fun. it's really up to personal experience. and it's a game produced for the general public, so they will not cater to everyone's specific requests
> anyways it comes out soon and it looks beautiful and i'm excited



My title doesn't show the underlying reason why I want these features without reading my many posts in my old account.  The main reason is loneliness and as much fun as I had with WW and NL, that feeling remain.  Doesn't mean I don't love the game, but it leave a lot to be desire.  Moreso even in NL than WW because how generic NL animals were.  And if we are being honest, there not many social game like the Sims or Animal Crossing where you can just find a different game.  This type of genre is extremely niche and limited.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> The map is larger than New Leaf, though. New Leaf was 30 Acres, and New Horizons is 36 Acres. That's an improvement.



It is larger and yet still much smaller than the GC version.  Meanwhile Animal Villagers count has not improve from NL and is still 2/3 smaller than GC despite being a more powerful console.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Lol I say we give it a chance, we've only seen snipets from reviewers and even they aren't allowed to tell us everything yet. I'm choosing to be hopeful because the AC series has been my favorite since I was five years old. I'm looking forward to being able to place furniture outside and to basically re-arrange my landscape so that it caters to what I prefer.



Yes it is one of my favorite as well that why it disappointing to know that it feel more like a handheld than a true console game (IMO).  Review don't matter, land size and # of villagers remain the same.  It will be better than WW and NL thanks to all the new mechanics but it will see have that lonely and empty feeling because the world is too small.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezu said:


> The number of villagers does not make the game.
> I don't see where you're going with this?



I don't want the game to feel empty and lonely.


----------



## resettispaghetti (Mar 18, 2020)

This person is literally stating their personal wishes and wants for New Horizons and is being attacked for it? They are a troll because they wished New Horizons had a few features they have been hoping for, for years? They are self-centered because they are personally disappointed that New Horizons doesn’t seem to have the option to let players pick whether they prefer a larger villager cap over having 8 spaces for players?

I really don’t understand the treatment that people who simply want to engage with the community about their individual feelings regarding to new game are getting. Sure, their title may sound offensive but from their replies you can obviously see that this was not their original intention. They simply wanted to discuss their disappointment regarding certain aspects of the game. They have stated multiple times that the game has amazing graphics and indeed looks great yet people are accusing them of saying the opposite? From what I have read it doesn’t seem like op intends to displace their individual feelings about the game so far onto others so why are people acting like they are? Are they not allowed to be disappointed about certain things that seem to be confirmed?

This person is obviously a fan of the game and does not deserve to be treated the way they are currently being treated. Great going. 

Regarding the influx of perceived negativity perhaps people thought this site would be a safe place to state their personal feelings regarding the game since there is obviously a lot of hostility towards people who aren’t completely happy with everything that we’ve heard so far. This doesn’t seem to be the case though as people with differing opinions are still being attacked even on this forum. 

Instead of attacking people why not try to lift those who are sad or concerned about certain things spirits. Seeing this behavior makes me more sad than seeing all the “negative” posts that some feel are taking over the forum.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Villagers limit and Map size.  Personality complain is due to parents complaining and doesn't have anything to do with console vs handheld.  But these three things are extremely important to me.  I spend so much time watching GC dialogues and laughing out loud.  I don't get that with NL at all and WW was much better than NL but very tame compare to how awesome GC villagers were.



Oh. Literally only those three things and they are mostly just surrounding the villagers. I have been playing the original Animal Crossing and it constantly surprises me how rude they are. I might be an outlier because I have the exact opposite opinion you have!  I hope they have the best of both worlds and make the villagers more lively and charming but without them being outride rude all the time.

We just won't know unless you start watching the people who are getting it early and streaming it. Then you can make the best choice for you.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

rezberri said:


> if i had rude villagers on my island, when im trying to escape from the harsh judgements of reality, id just quit the game or kick them off and never have a snooty or cranky villager. sure it could reflect the real world, but dude this is a whole video game of talking animals. there is no real world in here and there never was. who's electing tortimer into office?? who's electing ME in new leaf?? if you want wild world, i don't think you'll find it in new horizons.



You need a different outlook on life if you let fictional characters made of pixels affect you.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> You need a different outlook on life if you let fictional characters made of pixels affect you.



idk i use that lil game to escape people like you so i think im fine with my current outlook.


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 18, 2020)

I don’t really mind.
In not much of a console person. More like a handheld person.


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> You need a different outlook on life if you let fictional characters made of pixels affect you.



That's not the issue. It just really adds up and that kind of negativity ruins the relaxation and escape aspect of the game. Some people just want to escape from those things

- - - Post Merge - - -



rezberri said:


> idk i use that lil game to escape people like you so i think im fine with my current outlook.



I understand how you feel but that comment was uncalled for


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> That's not the issue. It just really adds up and that kind of negativity ruins the relaxation and escape aspect of the game. Some people just want to escape from those things
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Exactly. That was a bit of an insensitive comment.


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 18, 2020)

All of the Animal Crossing games are console games other than Pocket Camp, the lone mobile game. But it's going to feel 100% like a home console game when I sit with it on the big screen, controller in hand. I assume it will also feel 100% like a handheld game when I'm playing with the tablet handheld. That's the whole idea with what the Nintendo Switch was going for though- being a hybrid system. It seems like your argument is more so about features that will make it comparable to the things you enjoyed seeing in the GameCube game more so than if it is a console game or a handheld vs. home console game. No shame in having preferences and opinions, but this may be where people are getting confused about what you're trying to say.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> You need a different outlook on life if you let fictional characters made of pixels affect you.



I think this is an unfair thing to say. That would be like saying "you shouldn't let moments in books or movies affect you because they aren't real".


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

rezberri said:


> idk i use that lil game to escape people like you so i think im fine with my current outlook.



That's a bit of a rude outlook, but okay... :/


----------



## Zura (Mar 18, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I think this is an unfair thing to say. That would be like saying "you shouldn't let moments in books or movies affect you because they aren't real".



That's not exactly what they meant be that. They meant that you shouldn't let a character programmed to insult you keep you down. The problem is that people really want to escape from that kind of negativity and don't want it in their cute animal game


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 18, 2020)

why do threads always lead to this ;-;


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I think this is an unfair thing to say. That would be like saying "you shouldn't let moments in books or movies affect you because they aren't real".



That is true to some extent. If your favorite movie character died, should you call into work and say you're in mourning? I was poking fun, I'm sorry if I offended you.


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

People have strong opinions, and even in smol situations with my friends/etc, there's always huge misunderstanding of each other. Communication is very hard, especially when reading someone else's words because some can't express exactly what they're saying that well, and others interpret totally differently or pay attention to only certain parts or.. Not even listen at all and just go by what they think. This forum is generally a nice and welcoming place and it's sad that so many got very mean and lowkey rude.


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 18, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> why do threads always lead to this ;-;



Right now people are on edge. And our community is even more on edge because I'm sure many are stuffing a lot of their anxieties about the world and their lives into this game. So the high emotions are understandable, though regrettable. 

Happy Wednesday, everyone! 2 more days to go!


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

I've always preferred playing Animal Crossing on console personally. Unpopular opinion but 10 villagers is more than enough for me. In New Leaf my town felt crowded once I hit 10 villagers. I'd love the option to have less villagers and more of course for those who would like more. It would be nice to be able to set a villager limit at town hall.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> I understand how you feel but that comment was uncalled for



hmm i have to disagree. his comment was uncalled for going by your standards but whatever


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 18, 2020)

There seems to be more and more infighting the closer we get to release 
Even if you're upset or feeling down, it's pretty easy to not to be rude to people on the internet.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 18, 2020)

Zura said:


> That's not exactly what they meant be that. They meant that you shouldn't let a character programmed to insult you keep you down. The problem is that people really want to escape from that kind of negativity and don't want it in their cute animal game



Oh no. I knew exactly what he meant. I just think that is an unfair statement because the same thing can be easily said about other forms of media. "Don't let a video game character get you down" is the same thing as "don't be sad because that movie had a sad ending" or "no need to be angry because that book character is a racist".


----------



## shendere (Mar 18, 2020)

I feel like, the OP left, and that conversation is done. We are trailing off on other subjects and.. It's just unnecessary and making everyone upset going on about more and more things. It's like now, we're just looking for reasons to be upset and pick fights. I think this thread should close tbh, lol


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 18, 2020)

I mean .... the switch is a....handheld and docked console...
It...
It's a console game...?


----------



## R. Planet (Mar 18, 2020)

The Switch being part home console/part portable console certainly does cause it to lose certain things on each end because it's not fully one thing or the other. (For the record though I feel it's a portable console that can be _switched_ to a home console)

But just the opposite is true as well. Before the switch came along there were a lot of experiences we couldn't take on the road. Now we can.

Ah well, my point here is that maybe we are losing a little something in terms of what AC could be by having an underpowered "home" console to play it on but I really don't think that's the case here. 

AC game depth isn't about map size. It's about what the game offers to keep you busy in terms of gameplay. Now while I too would LOVE to play an AC game that takes place in some huge overworld just for the experince, I can't sit here and say I know that it wouldn't hamper the AC gaming experince as we know it. 

Part of what makes AC work as well as it does is the enclosed environment both of the island/town and your house. What one can do within these small physical parameters is what makes the game click. 

And it's by that standard I will judge the "depth" of this new game. Not by it's map size.

Oh and for the record, as a retro gamer, it is not hard at all to get a GameCube up and running if you want to play classic AC. Firstly, you dont even need a cube. A Wii will work. Secondly, the yellow/white/red inputs are still available on many new tvs. I also recently found some really good third party cube controllers that play just like the official ones and I'd be happy to link anyone to them if they so want.


----------



## NicoShaytan (Mar 18, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I mean .... the switch is a....handheld and docked console...
> It...
> It's a console game...?



This. Why is this a discussion? Something can be both. The world is evolving.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

NicoShaytan said:


> This. Why is this a discussion? Something can be both. The world is evolving.



A.. HANDSOLE game!


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 18, 2020)

NicoShaytan said:


> This. Why is this a discussion? Something can be both. The world is evolving.



Because people just want reasons to complain and not be satisfied with a game we waited 8 yrs for : )
Like god forbid we not have one specific furniture item or get 200 more villagers. Its NOT GOOD ENOUGH NINTENDO


----------



## resettispaghetti (Mar 18, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Because people just want reasons to complain and not be satisfied with a game we waited 8 yrs for : )
> Like god forbid we not have one specific furniture item or get 200 more villagers. Its NOT GOOD ENOUGH NINTENDO



Hmm... so somehow op being disappointed about a few things they personally wish were possible in this game (which they have stated have been wishes of theirs for years) is an affront to the community who has waited 8 years? Perhaps op has also waited 8 years : )


----------



## mocha. (Mar 18, 2020)

In my opinion I think the game will be great either way. I’m excited to play it docked and to see it in high def on the big screen but I’ll be playing handheld the majority of the time just for ease. I don’t think it’s fair to make assumptions without actually playing the game and although you are entitled to your opinion I think there is a lot to keep us occupied for the years ahead. I don’t feel like there’s such a push for online membership and I know for sure I’ll enjoy playing it on my own just as much as I will with my friends. The first in game day the airport isn’t even open.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 18, 2020)

resettispaghetti said:


> Hmm... so somehow op being disappointed about a few things they personally wish were possible in this game (which they have stated have been wishes of theirs for years) is an affront to the community who has waited 8 years? Perhaps op has also waited 8 years : )



I'm just annoyed by all of the negative threads nick picking every single detail. 
Like it's perfectly fine to be critical of ANY game but. Only having 10 villagers doesnt make it less of a console game. Nintendo has given the animal crossing series a HUGE upgrade with customization but the majority of threads have been about speculation of negative attributes.
10 villagers vs 12 doesnt make it any less of a console game and the addition for 4 extra player characters adds more characters to the game. You dont need other people to play with to make 8 characters on your switch that you can literally do anything with.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Mar 18, 2020)

Quickly beginning to notice how negative and argumentative a corner of the AC community these forums are becoming.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I'm not a troll, I been here for 4 years hence my note at the beginning of my post.  I even played New Leaf with a few members on here and sold several villagers as well.
> 
> I'm not talking about content, I'm talking about map size and animal villagers size.  Those things will never be in any update.  There is no update where the patch read "increase animal villagers numbers" or "increase map size".  It simply won't happen.



Why not? Its 2020...have you seen what games like No Man's Sky have done with updates? They've completely changed the game.

What makes you adamant that this is not possible at all?

Nintendo is clearly adapting to player feedback, based on the "no cloud saves at all" to "we are evaluating a cloud save solution and will implement this year".


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm disappointed in a lot of these replies tbh. It seems to me that a lot of people dislike when someone else has an opposite opinion/outlook on something. I think we can all agree that there is something in the game we would change if we had the option too. It's okay to not like the game based off of what we've seen, and it's okay to state that you don't like it. It's not okay to belittle someone that has the opposite view as you. Everyone can have an opinion and I think that instead of trying to prove that they are wrong, we can have civil discussions about what we think could've been done better. Wording is everything here, make sure that what you're saying is understandable and not aggressive. Remember that Animal Crossing is a game for everyone to enjoy and this community should reflect that.


----------



## resettispaghetti (Mar 18, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I'm just annoyed by all of the negative threads nick picking every single detail.
> Like it's perfectly fine to be critical of ANY game but. Only having 10 villagers doesnt make it less of a console game. Nintendo has given the animal crossing series a HUGE upgrade with customization but the majority of threads have been about speculation of negative attributes.
> 10 villagers vs 12 doesnt make it any less of a console game and the addition for 4 extra player characters adds more characters to the game. You dont need other people to play with to make 8 characters on your switch that you can literally do anything with.



I don’t think most people making these threads mean to upset anyone. They simply wish to express their individual feelings about the game. I admit op’s title is suspect but it seems they were not trying to cause a stir. In their own opinion they simply feel that without those specific attributes _in their __opinion_ New Horizons does not equate to a console game. Perhaps they could have expressed their opinion in a better way but that does not excuse some of the way people are behaving right now. People are free to disagree but to start accusing them and other “negative” people of being a “nit picker” is kinda unfair. There are many positive threads on the forum as well. Why not let these “negative Nancy’s” be negative without harsh judgement from the community. They have a right to voice their opinions as well.


----------



## Junalt (Mar 18, 2020)

X0XGabbyX0X said:


> I'm disappointed in a lot of these replies tbh. It seems to me that a lot of people dislike when someone else has an opposite opinion/outlook on something. I think we can all agree that there is something in the game we would change if we had the option too. It's okay to not like the game based off of what we've seen, and it's okay to state that you don't like it. It's not okay to belittle someone that has the opposite view as you. Everyone can have an opinion and I think that instead of trying to prove that they are wrong, we can have civil discussions about what we think could've been done better. Wording is everything here, make sure that what you're saying is understandable and not aggressive. Remember that Animal Crossing is a game for everyone to enjoy and this community should reflect that.



It’s kinda premature to start discussing what can be done better when most of us haven’t even played the game. There definitely will be a time to discuss that, every game has something that we wish could be improved on but it’s more logical to wait until we have actually tested and tried it before rushing to a decision. I think at the end of the day developers would appreciate that type of meaningful feedback and constructive criticism, you can see that ACNH did take into account many of those criticism from past games such as deciding where to place villagers homes etc. 
This thread is not meaningful feedback. It’s just venting and panic.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Oh no. I knew exactly what he meant.



Apparently you don't. I am sorry I failed to portray what I wanted to say, and offended you in the process. That wasn't my intention.

I had even ended my post with the tongue emoji, which means it was a joke.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 18, 2020)

Junalt said:


> It’s kinda premature to start discussing what can be done better when most of us haven’t even played the game. There definitely will be a time to discuss that, every game has something that we wish could be improved on but it’s more logical to wait until we have actually tested and tried it before rushing to a decision. I think at the end of the day developers would appreciate that type of meaningful feedback and constructive criticism, you can see that ACNH did take into account many of those criticism from past games such as deciding where to place villagers homes etc.
> This thread is not meaningful feedback. It’s just venting and panic.



That is true, but the specifics as to what the OP is discussing are things that have been confirmed. Besides villager dialogue, I think it's fair that they can discuss both villager limit & map size. Although I disagree with their claims, they still have every right to discuss their thoughts and opinions on them, even if it's something that was not yet confirmed.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 18, 2020)

Junalt said:


> It’s kinda premature to start discussing what can be done better when most of us haven’t even played the game. There definitely will be a time to discuss that, every game has something that we wish could be improved on but it’s more logical to wait until we have actually tested and tried it before rushing to a decision. I think at the end of the day developers would appreciate that type of meaningful feedback and constructive criticism, you can see that ACNH did take into account many of those criticism from past games such as deciding where to place villagers homes etc.
> This thread is not meaningful feedback. It’s just venting and panic.


This so much of this...Play the game yourself and you can give constructive feedback that can be useful for Nintendo...going off the rails due to "datamining" Good or bad its will always be Nintendo call in what goes into a game...and what does not return. Judge it if you put hours into it.


----------



## resettispaghetti (Mar 18, 2020)

Junalt said:


> It’s kinda premature to start discussing what can be done better when most of us haven’t even played the game. There definitely will be a time to discuss that, every game has something that we wish could be improved on but it’s more logical to wait until we have actually tested and tried it before rushing to a decision. I think at the end of the day developers would appreciate that type of meaningful feedback and constructive criticism, you can see that ACNH did take into account many of those criticism from past games such as deciding where to place villagers homes etc.
> This thread is not meaningful feedback. It’s just venting and panic.



Regardless if you perceive this and other threads as meaningful feedback it is not okay to be rude to someone because their opinion. is “negative” whether they have played the game yet or not. This is not Nintendo’s feedback thread. This is a forum where people are meant to speak their mind about the things they love. People who want to vent about something should be allowed to if they do so please.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

resettispaghetti said:


> People who want to vent about something should be allowed to if they do so please.




Agreed.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 18, 2020)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. This forum should be a welcoming place where everyone can post what they think without getting attacked. There is a lot of information going around right now and it can be very overwhelming. Some people come to this forum looking for a safe place where they can discuss their thoughts, and it can be very hurtful when they automatically get belittled. Please be courteous to everyone and their feelings!


----------



## brittneygrrr (Mar 18, 2020)

People are certainly entitled to vent about disappointments, sure. But what I believe the OP did with the title of this thread was make a blanket statement which surely received much backlash. (The OP has since stated that perhaps the title was a mistake/not the best way to convey his/her thoughts) Anyways, all that aside, I just keep seeing how they wished there could be more villagers because they get lonely. The root of this person's frustrations and motivation for their post stems from loneliness, and I am sorry that they feel that way. Now I could be all wrong, but perhaps in these times compassion rather than reaction is the way to go


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't want the game to feel empty and lonely.



I'm sure that with how much the villagers have improved, you won't feel lonely.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

resettispaghetti said:


> Hmm... so somehow op being disappointed about a few things they personally wish were possible in this game (which they have stated have been wishes of theirs for years) is an affront to the community who has waited 8 years? Perhaps op has also waited 8 years : )



14 years to be exact.  While I enjoy both WW and NL, I would always prefer to play on a big screen TV.  Never play CL since never own the Wii or Wii U.

- - - Post Merge - - -



enleft said:


> Why not? Its 2020...have you seen what games like No Man's Sky have done with updates? They've completely changed the game.
> 
> What makes you adamant that this is not possible at all?
> 
> Nintendo is clearly adapting to player feedback, based on the "no cloud saves at all" to "we are evaluating a cloud save solution and will implement this year".



Because No Man Sky developers had to save their reputation and No Man Sky is there first major title.  Also because Nintendo has never done this.  I'm not saying it impossible, but I wouldn't count on it.  Also where can I go to give them my feedback?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Because No Man Sky developers had to save their reputation and No Man Sky is there first major title.  Also because Nintendo has never done this.  I'm not saying it impossible, but I wouldn't count on it.  Also where can I go to give them my feedback?



To be fair, Nintendo does seem to be listening.

1. Villagers no longer move in chaotically ruining our guardens, or taking spots we had reserves 

2. With amiibos, we can now get our favorite villagers in our town, and at the same time, if full, kick out a villager we dislike.

3. Buildings and houses can be moved. We don't have to reset to get a good placement, or a new placement.

4. We can terraform. We no longer need to hack or get Homebrew just to edit the map the way we want it

5. We can now change our skin, eyes, and hair on demand. We no longer need to do asinine quizzes to get the right hair and eyes. We no longer need to reset to get new eyes.

6. We can place furniture outside. Something we've asked for since day 1.

7. We can break rocks. Something we've wanted forever

8. We can now make real paths.

9. We can now have an extended number of patterns.

10. 8 players online

11. Much much more


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> To be fair, Nintendo does seem to be listening.
> 
> 1. Villagers no longer move in chaotically ruining our guardens, or taking spots we had reserves
> 
> ...



Free* content updates, opening up the game to pretty much unlimited content.

*Holiday updates, anything else is unsure of :u


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> To be fair, Nintendo does seem to be listening.
> 
> 1. Villagers no longer move in chaotically ruining our guardens, or taking spots we had reserves
> 
> ...



This is very true! Nintendo did a very good job listening to us players with the new AC. Although you may be wanting more villagers & a larger map, it seems that other features were more prioritized by both players and Nintendo. Maybe in the next installment they will in fact expand the map and the villager count.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Free* content updates, opening up the game to pretty much unlimited content.
> 
> *Holiday updates, anything else is unsure of :u



I just remembered, they've also changed their stance on cloud backups, and are now looking into a compromise that will suite our needs.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I just remembered, they've also changed their stance on cloud backups, and are now looking into a compromise that will suite our needs.



Yup.


----------



## resettispaghetti (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Because No Man Sky developers had to save their reputation and No Man Sky is there first major title.  Also because Nintendo has never done this.  I'm not saying it impossible, but I wouldn't count on it.  Also where can I go to give them my feedback?



While Nintendo may not have done anything like people are proposing before there’s always a possibility things could change. It may not come in this era but there’s still hope for the future!  I don’t know if you have heard of Splatoon but the same team that works on that game works on Animal Crossing and Splatoon has experienced many major updates since its release. Who knows what the ac team has planned for this entry. 

Don’t forget the Welcome Amiibo update. The update introduced a lot of awesome things to New Leaf and after Nintendo heard about players frustration of villagers moving into cumbersome areas Nintendo listened and introduced a mechanic that would prevent villagers from moving onto pathways people laid out. 

All to say, I hope that one day players will have the ability to choose how many villagers can move into their villages to make more people happy!


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll definitely have to see for myself once I get access to the game! Most of us haven't had a "feel" for the game yet as we haven't actually played it, but have only seen photos and vague gameplay videos


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 18, 2020)

brittneygrrr said:


> People are certainly entitled to vent about disappointments, sure. But what I believe the OP did with the title of this thread was make a blanket statement which surely received much backlash. (The OP has since stated that perhaps the title was a mistake/not the best way to convey his/her thoughts) Anyways, all that aside, I just keep seeing how they wished there could be more villagers because they get lonely. The root of this person's frustrations and motivation for their post stems from loneliness, and I am sorry that they feel that way. Now I could be all wrong, but perhaps in these times compassion rather than reaction is the way to go



Yes you are 100% correct and it something I been wanting since WW.  I got NL knowing it won't have that # of villagers but I was okay with that since it was only a handheld and it increase villagers population form 8 to 10.  So for NH not to increase villagers population is very disappointing and my dream island layout cannot be complete as a result of too few villagers.



X0XGabbyX0X said:


> I'm sure that with how much the villagers have improved, you won't feel lonely.



In every handheld AC game, I had to place villagers house in every corner and area of the map so I wouldn't have to go far without seeing an animal house/villagers.  But I always wanted to have a whole neighborhood of animals right next to each other.

My dream villagers # would be between 16 to 20 as I could set up my perfect map layout without feeling lonely.  For example have 8 to 10 house next to or near one another and call it the "urban area", while the other 8 to 10 houses will be spread far apart which I call the "countryside" so I get my own neighborhood aka "urban" while I can still roam the entire map with houses and animals litter all across the map.

I hope that make sense.  My English isn't the best.


----------



## X0XGabbyX0X (Mar 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Yes you are 100% correct and it something I been wanting since WW.  I got NL knowing it won't have that # of villagers but I was okay with that since it was only a handheld and it increase villagers population form 8 to 10.  So for NH not to increase villagers population is very disappointing and my dream island layout cannot be complete as a result of too few villagers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually a really good idea! And, don't worry, your English is great.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 19, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> To be fair, Nintendo does seem to be listening.
> 
> 1. Villagers no longer move in chaotically ruining our guardens, or taking spots we had reserves
> 
> ...



If you notice all those change have to do with quality of life.  The only unique change is the 8 players online but that has nothing to do with the single player portion.  None of those trend show an "increase" in anything.  That why I say it highly unlikely for Nintendo to increase map or villagers size.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jules said:


> I honestly miss the cranky's and snooty's comments so much. Fingers crossed we get some spicy dialogue in ACNH!



I want all of these so badly!  We won't be getting it, Game Explain answered my question and they said they didn't see any after 80 hours of gameplay.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 19, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> If you notice all those change have to do with quality of life.  The only unique change is the 8 players online but that has nothing to do with the single player portion.  None of those trend show an "increase" in anything.  That why I say it highly unlikely for Nintendo to increase map or villagers size.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



And more than 10 villagers isn't quality of life?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Mar 19, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> And more than 10 villagers isn't quality of life?



I would be really happy if I was wrong.  Honestly all of these things could be fix if modding exist on the Switch.


----------

